# Scrap Yard Stuff



## DoNoHo (Mar 6, 2014)

Hello, I'm trying to make sense out of why I am finding more machines in the scrap yard than on a list for sale? I bought a atlas Leigh in the scrap yard, took it home and make very good parts with it. teaching my son and his friends to use it.

Now today my friend at the scrap yard call me and said a dump trailer just dump a mess of Bridgeport parts on his yard come and look.

I spent 4 hrs looking for parts and putting them in the building and looking at what we have. the best I can tell its parts of three [3] machines. the base is 188091 1977 Bridgeport 9 x 42 with a one shot oilier. It has a trak dro with it, i found all of it except the power cable.

Tomorrow morning im going back and look at it real good. I think im going to buy all the stuff if i got the funds. I got a old Bridgeport with a serial number of 585 and i cam make a lot of good parts with it. It works good enough to make valve guides that last longer than org ones.

Ill keep you all informed on what happens.


----------



## Flammable_Solid (Mar 7, 2014)

I think it has to do with a couple of things, one of them being modern accounting practices.  Since businesses depreciate assets, it isn't worth their while to sell them when they replace them, so they get dumped.  

Or, getting parts to fix something and paying a craftsman to do the repairs don't make economic sense.

Or they have a "5S" program that makes you throw out perfectly good pieces of equipment and tools that you don't need very often, but will cost you huge money in the future because you threw away the tool you use once every 10 years to service that really big machine that is indispensable to your business.


----------



## chuckorlando (Mar 7, 2014)

Whats he want for it all? My neighbor got a J head for free, let it sit for years, finally took it to the dump. He never even put power to it. I wish I new him back then.

Are you wanting to fix it up or sale it off? Scrap prices, I would think theres a good chance it's worth it either way


----------



## DoNoHo (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi All
Got it all home, put it together, the head locked up. took it back off, took it apart. the boring gear is broken, took it out and back together.
Runs, no bearing noise ! yea it works.


Had to buy it by the pound, total 800$ siting in my shop. now i got to fix it.

I have wonted another mill so i don't need to change over my rotation table. i got it now.

Does anybody know the name of the R8 head? there's not a name on it.

O yea there was a 225-150 power feed in the box i got it also.

Wow what a day.


----------



## LEEQ (Mar 7, 2014)

Congrats on the cool find!


----------



## chuckorlando (Mar 7, 2014)

sweet. Nice find


----------



## Analias (Mar 7, 2014)

Nice catch. Color me with envy. 

Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 7, 2014)

Holy crap! A bridgeport for $800, wow. I wish I had someone in a scrap yard that called me when cool things showed up.


----------



## markknx (Mar 9, 2014)

I second that greg


----------



## xalky (Mar 9, 2014)

Nice find on that Bridgeport Mill.

:thumbzup3:

I'm beginning to forge a relationship with one of the scrap yards in my area. The same one Bill G uses. With these places, you almost have to get into a routine of stopping in once a week. Find out what day they ship out most of their stuff and try to get there before they get rid of it. A lot of larger scrap yards don't want to be bothered with a little guy like us foraging through their inventory but some of the small places will because they make better money selling to us than selling it for scrap and it's still a great deal for us.


----------



## GK1918 (Mar 9, 2014)

Nice find, also nice to be single with no punk kids


----------



## iron man (Mar 9, 2014)

Since the NAFTA free trade agreement was signed our own industrial park has gone to Mexico and there was a steady stream of bridgeport mills as well as other machines being scrapped in one whole piece. Many where salvage many where not it was very sad to see I think on our end of the world the workers where told to sell the machines so they did they sold them in retaliation to the scrap yard.


----------



## DoNoHo (Mar 22, 2014)

Hay i got some time to look and work on my machine. The table had .380" play in right and left. Took it apart till i found the problem fixed the screw holder and i think it will be OK. the one shot oiler was full of water and i cleaned it out , it works super.


----------



## jmhoying (Mar 25, 2014)

DoNoHo said:


> Hay i got some time to look and work on my machine. The table had .380" play in right and left. Took it apart till i found the problem fixed the screw holder and i think it will be OK. the one shot oiler was full of water and i cleaned it out , it works super.



You got a great deal!  I have that same DRO on my mill and it works great. 

Jack


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Mar 25, 2014)

Recycle yard moved into our small town.  They will not allow the little guy to go out and pick through things.  They said if I was bringing in a load of scrap, and saw something, I could "weigh out"....but other than that, NO PICKING!  :nono: I could do SO MUCH with some of the stuff that goes through there!


----------



## GarageGuy (Mar 26, 2014)

DAN_IN_MN said:


> Recycle yard moved into our small town.  They will not allow the little guy to go out and pick through things.  They said if I was bringing in a load of scrap, and saw something, I could "weigh out"....but other than that, NO PICKING!  :nono: I could do SO MUCH with some of the stuff that goes through there!



Same here.  They will only buy, they will not sell.  I've tried everywhere, but no luck.  It kills me that there is so much good stuff in there that I could use, but can't buy.  

GG


----------



## Barnesrickw (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm fortunate to have a scrapyard that sells their stock by the pound.  Unfortunately they don't sort their steel very well.  I did find a branch of Industrial Metal Sales in Michigan.  http://www.industrialmetalsales.com/.  Bit of a drive, but could be worth a trip to purchase a good supply and maybe eBay some.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jmarkwolf (Mar 27, 2014)

A buddy of mine just turned me on to a local scrap yard I was completly unaware of. 

I stopped over there for the first time yesterday, and was surprised to see "Public Welcome" signs. 

I think it's just a matter of time before their insurance company finds out that they're letting "muggles" pick through the piles and bins.


----------



## jmhoying (Mar 27, 2014)

We have a local scrap yard that allows you to drive through and pick up anything you want.  Your vehicle is weighed before you go in and on the way out.  I was there once just after a machine shop dumped a load of scraps.  Hundreds of pieces of short shaft from 3/4" to 6" diameter x 4" to 18" long.  Lots and lots of small sheet stock up to 2" thick.  Lots of structural steel also. I was in heaven and threw quite a few pieces in my van.  I guessed that I had maybe 150 lbs, but I actually had loaded 410 lbs!  At .25 cents a pound, it wasn't to bad an investment for enough metal to last me for years.  No idea of the type of metal, but it'll work for me.  The yard also separates electric motors from equipment that comes in, but unfortunately, they remove them using a track-hoe bucket.  All their cast iron (machines) is kept in one area, but I've never seen one that wasn't damaged badly from the unloading process.  Still, I've gotten a few hand-wheels and such from them.

Jack


----------



## Alphawolf45 (Mar 27, 2014)

I took some scrap to the scrap yard yesterday and seen a guy get out of his car and carry a few short pieces of cold rolled in to sell. One piece about 3 inch dia and 9 inchs long and still shiny. I had to wonder where he got it but I didn't ask. He couldn't have gotten more than a couple bucks for his steel yet it was stuff I wouldn't have parted with.. Lot of untold stories laid up in them piles.
   I may haul my oldest cnc mill to the scrapyard as I have big machinery coming and need the space. And got a couple forklifts that will go there.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 27, 2014)

jmarkwolf said:


> A buddy of mine just turned me on to a local scrap yard I was completly unaware of.
> 
> I stopped over there for the first time yesterday, and was surprised to see "Public Welcome" signs.
> 
> I think it's just a matter of time before their insurance company finds out that they're letting "muggles" pick through the piles and bins.


Whats the name of the place if you don't mind telling your source. I'm in southeast Michigan too! If you want to keep it a secret I understand.


----------



## Mister Ed (Mar 27, 2014)

Barnesrickw said:


> I'm fortunate to have a scrapyard that sells their stock by the pound.  Unfortunately they don't sort their steel very well.  I did find a branch of Industrial Metal Sales in Michigan.  http://www.industrialmetalsales.com/.  Bit of a drive, but could be worth a trip to purchase a good supply and maybe eBay some.


Barnesrickw - If you don't mind me asking, which yard is selling by the pound?? I'm over in Fremont and need to come up with a decent source. It kills me to go into Harbor Steel and watch them throw anything less than 2 or 3 foot into the dumpster.

Anyone ever been to the outfit in Greenville?

I had a great place, back when I lived in Milwaukee ... but driving around the lake is out of the question.


----------



## AlanR (Mar 27, 2014)

Mister Ed said:


> I had a great place, back when I lived in Milwaukee ... but driving around the lake is out of the question.


So... use a canoe.


----------



## Mister Ed (Mar 27, 2014)

AlanR said:


> So... use a canoe.



LMAO, could have nearly used ice skates or the snowmobile this year.


----------



## jmarkwolf (Mar 31, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> Whats the name of the place if you don't mind telling your source. I'm in southeast Michigan too! If you want to keep it a secret I understand.



I honestly don't remember, "something" Brothers, near South Lyon.


----------



## chips&more (Mar 31, 2014)

One man’s trash is another man’s treasure!


----------



## jmarkwolf (Apr 1, 2014)

jmarkwolf said:


> I honestly don't remember, "something" Brothers, near South Lyon.



Oops, my mistake. Not "Brothers", but "Beavers".

J. D. Beavers

7676 Rushton Road, South Lyon


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 1, 2014)

jmarkwolf said:


> Oops, my mistake. Not "Brothers", but "Beavers".
> 
> J. D. Beavers
> 
> 7676 Rushton Road, South Lyon


Ha Ha, funny. Thank you!


----------



## Barnesrickw (Apr 3, 2014)

Mister Ed said:


> Barnesrickw - If you don't mind me asking, which yard is selling by the pound?? I'm over in Fremont and need to come up with a decent source. It kills me to go into Harbor Steel and watch them throw anything less than 2 or 3 foot into the dumpster.
> 
> Anyone ever been to the outfit in Greenville?
> 
> I had a great place, back when I lived in Milwaukee ... but driving around the lake is out of the question.



Sorry, it took me so long to get back.  Lakeshore Recycling.  It's on Ottawa just south of Marquette.  The old Rag and Metal I believe.  The only time I got a small order from Harbor Steel is when I had a friend working there.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KBeitz (Jul 28, 2018)

I hit the yards about twice a week... It keeps me broke.


----------

